# C crispatula var balansae 'red'



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

There is always a plant you fall in love with but you can't get your hands on. Maybe that is what makes this fun. Help!
Gary


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

have it! but cant help u quite yet :tape2:
is really really a nice plant! hopefully someone else has a lot right now that they can share around


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Depends where in the world you are. In Europe this is a very common plant in trade. If a aquariumshop doesn't have it, they can order it. It grows somewhat more slow than the greener varieties.


----------

